# Folding amazon sling



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I bought this a few weeks ago. It is exactly as advertised, had decent looking wood scales, and the folding arms are a cast steel by what i can tell. I didnt realize it had liner locks for the arms, and forced them closed, bending the liner, rendering the locks useless. It is a great design, just a little soft on the material of the liner, which i think is waterjetted 304. I did force them, but not with unreasonable force. I imagine it would work well if you were careful. I took it apart, replaced the wood screws with machine screws, trimmed it a little wasp-waisted on the sander amd then beat tje snot out of it in a vise with a hammer. Now its thinner, solid, and surprisingly comfortable in the hand.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Does it lock open?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Nope not anymore


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

Btw, it has a clean, precise sight picture. Much easier, for me, to shoot well than a dankung


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I definitely need to try one of these folding models out soon. I just saw gzk is selling one too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i was looking at those,because of GZK;s video,interesting concept.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s very convenient


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I like the spoon shape you have at the fork end of the handle.

Result of your hammer work, I imagine.

Looks like a sweet EDC!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is sharp! Good job!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

KawKan said:


> I like the spoon shape you have at the fork end of the handle.
> 
> Result of your hammer work, I imagine.
> 
> Looks like a sweet EDC!


Oops!

Make that the butt of the handle.

The fork tips live there when folded.

Still a nice shape!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Neat! Throw in some multi tools in to it and I am in.


----------

